# Κρουαζιέρα - Cruise > Ναυτικά Ατυχήματα ή Βλάβες Κρουαζιερόπλοιων - Cruise ships accidents >  Ρήγμα στο Aquamarine

## Trakman

Στη ΝΕΤ εβγαλε έκτακτο ότι το Aquamarine έχει ρήγμα 2.5 μέτρων και κατευθύνεται στη Μήλο αντί για τη Σαντορίνη που ήταν προγραμματισμένο. Ξέρει κανείς περισσότερα?

----------


## Trakman

Από το in.gr:

Με ρήγμα 2,5 μέτρων, πάνω από την ίσαλο γραμμή, ταξιδεύει το κρουαζιερόπλοιο Aqua Marine, το οποίο την Πέμπτη απέπλευσε από το Ηράκλειο της Κρήτης προς τη Σαντορίνη και με τελικό προορισμό το λιμάνι του Πειραιά. 
Σύμφωνα με τις πρώτες πληροφορίες από την πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία, οι περίπου 800 επιβάτες και τα 450 μέλη του πληρώματος δεν αντιμετωπίζουν απολύτως κανένα πρόβλημα. 
Το πλοίο ταξιδεύει προς Μήλο όπου θα επιθεωρηθεί για να διαπιστωθεί εάν είναι αξιόπλοο.
Την ύπαρξη του ρήγματος αντιλήφθηκε ο καπετάνιος, μετά τον απόπλου από το λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου.

----------


## Leo

> Από το in.gr:
> 
> Με ρήγμα 2,5 μέτρων, πάνω από την ίσαλο γραμμή, ταξιδεύει το κρουαζιερόπλοιο Aqua Marine, το οποίο την Πέμπτη απέπλευσε από το Ηράκλειο της Κρήτης προς τη Σαντορίνη και με τελικό προορισμό το λιμάνι του Πειραιά. 
> Σύμφωνα με τις πρώτες πληροφορίες από την πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία, οι περίπου 800 επιβάτες και τα 450 μέλη του πληρώματος δεν αντιμετωπίζουν απολύτως κανένα πρόβλημα. 
> Το πλοίο ταξιδεύει προς Μήλο όπου θα επιθεωρηθεί για να διαπιστωθεί εάν είναι αξιόπλοο.
> Την ύπαρξη του ρήγματος αντιλήφθηκε ο καπετάνιος, μετά τον απόπλου από το λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου.


Aπό το ραδιόφωνο της ΕΡΑ ΝΕΤ άκουσα τα ίδια που περιγράφει ό φίλος Trakman με την διαφορά ότι το πλοίο κατευθείνεται στον Πειραιά όπου αναμένεται γύρω στις 22.00 σήμερα το βραδυ.

----------


## Trakman

Ό,τι και να λένε τα ΜΜΕ εμείς παρακολουθούμε την πορεία του στο syros observer φίλε Leo!

----------


## scoufgian

Σωστος ο φιλος trakman!!Αυτη τη στιγμη ,το πλοιο, βρισκεται αγκυροβολημενο ,στο λιμανι της Μηλου. :Wink:

----------


## Trakman

Mάλλον το ελέγχουν!
Πάντως αν και δεν ξέρουμε ακόμα λεπτομέρειες, μου κάνει εντύπωση ότι ενώ το καράβι προσέκρουσε στην προβλήτα στο Ηράκλειο σύμφωνα με το in.gr, ο πλοίαρχος αντιλήφθηκε το ρήγμα μετά τον απόπλου απ'το λιμάνι, και μάλιστα αντί να γυρίσει στο λιμάνι που ήταν και κοντά, πήρε εντολές να κατευθυνθεί στη Μήλο! Πιθανώς να μην έχει βέβαια μεγάλη ζημιά (αν και το in.gr γράφει για 1.5m x 2 cm). Αλλά να μην αντιληφθούν το ρήγμα στο Ηράκλειο και να αποπλεύσει το καράβι; Πολύ περίεργο μου φαίνεται...

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

Moλις τωρα ειδα το ρηγμα στον ΑΝΤ1.δεν ηταν κατι ανυσηχητικο κατα την γνωμη μου,πολυ φασαρια για το τιποτα.

----------


## mastrokostas

Το ρήγμα είναι πρίμα αριστερά και αρκετά ψηλά από την θάλασσα .Αλλά άρχισαν πάλι το ίδιο τροπάρι στις ειδήσεις .Εχουμε να ακουσουμε παλι αρκετα .

----------


## kalypso

και που είσαι ακόμα.....

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

ετσι ακριβως ειναι.τα ακουει ο κοσμος και σου λεει τι γινεται ,ενω δεν υπαρχει λογος να βγαινουν τετοιες ειδησεις παραμονες θερινης περιοδου.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Χαρακτηριστικό απόσπασμα από ειδήσεις που άκουσα πριν μισή ώρα στο αυτοκίνητο :

_''O καπετάνιος του πλοίου ενημέρωσε για το ρήγμα τον θάλαμο επιχειρήσεων του ΥΕΝ, από όπου του δόθηκε εντολή να μην προσεγγίσει καθόλου την ...ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ αλλά να πάει κατευθείαν Μήλο''._

Φαντάζεστε λαχτάρα που πήραν στο ΥΕΝ ??? Πάνω στον χρόνο από το SEA DIAMOND ???

Πάντως πολλά ακούμε τον τελευταίο καιρό (για να μην πάω πιό πίσω, στην περσινή χρονιά) για ατυχήματα σε κρουαζιερόπλοια. Πρίν ενάμιση μήνα το *SKY WONDER*, πριν μόλις τρεις ημέρες το *MONA LISA*, τώρα το AQUAMARINE, για να μην πούμε και για το ρήγμα στο *Γιωργής* πριν δύο μήνες.

Α, ξέχασα να σας πω και για τον ...Εισαγγελάτο !!! Αφού λοιπόν έδειξε το ρεπορτάζ (το όποιο τέλος πάντων) με το AQUAMARINE, έκλεισε με το σχόλιο ότι το πλοίο ανήκει στην ίδια εταιρεία με το SEA DIAMOND, ενώ ταυτόχρονα έδειχνε ...καθησυχαστικές σκηνές από την ...βύθιση του !!!

----------


## scoufgian

Συμφωνω μαζι σου Γιωργο,Και εγω την ιδια σκεψη ειχα........Δεν ξερω........Μακαρι να ειναι τυχαια τα συμβαντα

----------


## mastrokostas

> Πάντως πολλά ακούμε τον τελευταίο καιρό (για να μην πάω πιό πίσω, στην περσινή χρονιά) για ατυχήματα σε κρουαζιερόπλοια. Πρίν ενάμιση μήνα το *SKY WONDER*, πριν μόλις τρεις ημέρες το *MONA LISA*, τώρα το AQUAMARINE, για να μην πούμε και για το ρήγμα στο *Γιωργής* πριν δύο μήνες.
> 
> Α, ξέχασα να σας πω και για τον ...Εισαγγελάτο !!! Αφού λοιπόν έδειξε το ρεπορτάζ (το όποιο τέλος πάντων) με το AQUAMARINE, έκλεισε με το σχόλιο ότι το πλοίο ανήκει στην ίδια εταιρεία με το SEA DIAMOND, ενώ ταυτόχρονα έδειχνε ...καθησυχαστικές σκηνές από την ...βύθιση του !!!


Παντού όπου υπάρχουν βαπόρια ,και ντοκοι , υπάρχουν και τσαλακώματα των λαμαρινών και ρήγματα και διάφορα τέτοια ατυχήματα .Αλλά εκεί ρε Γιώργο δεν τρέχουν να κάνουν την τρίχα τριχία . Εδώ ρε γαμώτο ακουμε πράγματα και δεν ξέρουμε αν είναι σοβαρά η όχι! 
Ε ρε σανιδα που θελουν !

----------


## Nautikos II

> Ε ρε σανιδα που θελουν !


Kαδρονι θελουν :Wink:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλε μου *Γιάννη* *ΔΕΝ* μπορεί να *ΜΗΝ* είναι τυχαία. Είναι δυνατόν να οφείλονται κάπου ???

Απλά είναι άσχημη συμπτωματικά η στιγμή που συμβαίνουν. Φαντάζεσαι τις εικόνες με το ρήγμα στο AQUAMARINE να τις δείξουν διεθνή κανάλια 
και μάλιστα με την αναφορά ότι το πλοίο έπλεεε προς Σαντορίνη, μετά από όσα είχαν δείξει πέρισυ με το ναυάγιο του SD ???  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad: 

ΥΓ. Συμφωνώ απόλυτα φίλε *Κώστα*.

----------


## mastrokostas

> Kαδρονι θελουν


Μάλλον καλύτερα αυτό που ξεκινά από βοιδο.......

----------


## scoufgian

Τυχαιο ή μη ,το γεγονος ,ηδη πηρε προεκτασεις.Πολυ κακο αυτο ,για τον τουρισμο μας,μετα και τα παραπανω συμβαντα που ανεφερε ο Γιωργος.Ελπιζω να σταματησει καπου εδω.

----------


## Nautikos II

Για τα καναλια ειναι κελεπουρι, αφου παρακαλαν για τα χειροτερα, παρακατω τρεις φωτο του πλοιου σε Full Size απο την καθαρη δευτερα
Aqua Marine
Aqua Marine
Aqua Marine

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Λάθος φίλε Σάκη. Για τα κανάλια είναι σκέτη ατυχία, και να είσαι σίγουρος ότι αναθεματίζουν την κακή τους την τύχη.

Θα πούλαγαν και την ψυχή τους (να είσαι σίγουρος), για ένα περιστατικό τύπου SEA DIAMOND.  :Sad:

----------


## Nautikos II

Αυτο ακριβος ενοω εκει που γραφω αφου παρακαλαν για τα χειροτερα, τωρα το :mrgreen:κελεπουρι :mrgreen:ισως να ειναι λιγο λειψο για καποιους :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Απ ότι φαίνεται στο ais το πλοίο αυτή την ώρα το πλοίο έρχεται στον Πειραιά (είναι κοντά στην είσοδο του VTS). Επιβεβαιώνεται και απο το *Marinews*.

----------


## Nautikos II

Το πλοιο βρισκεται στην Δραπετσωνα

----------


## adam

μήπως οι καπετάνιοι του λούη είναι για γέλια ??? μήπως ο κ λοιζος δεν κάνει σωστές επιλογές ??

----------


## despo

Αν το σχόλιό σου σχετίζεται με το 'Ακουαμαριν' κάνεις πολυ μεγάλο λάθος, διότι ο συγκεκριμενος πλοιαρχος ειναι απο τους πλεον εμπειρους. Λοιπον τα σχολιά σας με περισσότερη προσοχή.

----------


## leka21

Το ρήγμα τελικα ήταν μεγάλο και πάρα πάρα πολυ σοβαρό! Απο καθαρή τύχη σώθηκαν οι επιβάτες το πλήρωμα και το πλοίο! 
(κανω για δημοσιογράφος? :mrgreen :Smile: 





Credits: Mileikanea.gr

----------


## Kalloni

Να μην ανοιξω το στομα μου για τον συγκεκριμενο. Τον ξερουμε και απο τα Σουπερφαστ. Ας το πουμε ευγενικα. Δυσκολος ανθρωπος:twisted::twisted:

----------


## Νικόλας

όντος ρε παιδιά δεν ΑΝΤΕΧΩ άλλο να ακούω την κάθε μ.....α του κάθε δημοσιογράφου λένε άγιο είχαν που σώθηκαν και άλλες τέτοιες μακακίες έλεος το πιο σπαστικό είναι όταν αναφέρουν το SEA DIAMOND τι το λέτε και το ξαναλέται  :Mad:  το εμπεδώσαμε πέρσυ

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> μήπως οι καπετάνιοι του λούη είναι για γέλια ??? μήπως ο κ λοιζος δεν κάνει σωστές επιλογές ??


Φίλε μου *adam*, πολύ σοβαροί οι προβληματισμοί που θέτεις.
Και να σου πω την αλήθεια μου με έβαλες σε σκέψεις..........

*μήπως* έχεις ακουστά τον Μίκαελ Σουμάχερ ???

*μήπως* ο Μίκαελ Σουμάχερ είναι για γέλια ??? 
(κάπου διάβασα ότι προ καιρού είχε τρακάρει με το αυτοκίνητο του οδηγόντας σε κάποιο δρόμο της Γερμανίας.)

*μήπως* η FERRARI δεν κάνει σωστές επιλογές ???

Να δεις που με την απορία θα μείνω.........  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## despo

Δηλαδη τι εννοεις οταν λες να μην ανοιξεις το στομα σου ?. Ειναι αχρηστος ?.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Και η ...σεμνή τελετή :mrgreen: διαπόμπευσης του πλοίου, του πλοιάρχου του και της εταιρείας, έλαβε τέλος.

Το φοβερό και άκρως επικίνδυνο  :Surprised:  ρήγμα απεκαταστάθη και το πλοίο αναχώρησε απόψε από τον Πειραιά για τις κρουαζιέρες του.

Αυτή τη στιγμή βρίσκεται στα ανοιχτά του Σουνίου.

----------


## despo

Γνωρίζει κανεις με ποιον πλοίαρχο ?.

----------


## Trakman

Πάντως δεν είναι περίεργο που ενώ το καράβι χτύπησε στην προβλήτα, δεν έλεγξαν αμέσως αν έχουν ζημιά? Τι πιο φυσιολογικό? Εδώ το αμάξι μας όταν παρκάρουμε, αν ακούσουμε ότι βρήκαμε κάπου, κατεβαίνουμε αμέσως να το ελέγξουμε... Πόσο μάλλον για ένα καράβι και με τόσο κόσμο μέσα.

----------


## CHERMA

[quote]παρακατω τρεις φωτο του πλοιου σε Full Size απο την καθαρη δευτερα/QUOTE]
Στην 2η φωτο φαίνεται ότι ήδη υπήρχε ένα ελαφρό χτύπημα στο σημείο που έγινε το ρήγμα.

----------


## Trakman

Νομίζω ότι έχεις δίκιο φίλε Cherma.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλε μου *CHERMA* οφείλω να ομολογήσω ότι δεν έχεις καθόλου μα καθόλου άδικο, όπως επίσης ότι είσαι και πολύ παρατηρητικός !!!

Τι να πω ??? Μπας και έβγαλες κελεπούρι ???

Και για όσους δεν κατάλαβαν, ο φίλος μας μιλάει για *ΑΥΤΗ* την φωτογραφία που έχει τραβήξει ο φίλος μας *Tsentzos* δύο μήνες σχεδόν πριν, την Καθαρά Δευτέρα.

 :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Trakman

Λέτε να είναι από χτύπημα πάλι στην προβλήτα του Ηρακλείου?

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Mια στιγμη ρε παιδια! Γιατι να ειναι ολοι αχρηστοι? Ξεχνατε διαφορα που εχουν γινει στην ακτοπλοϊα, απο μεγαλους? ΟΚ, διαφορετικες οι συνθηκες, αλλα για μενα ολοι καπετανιοι ειναι! Και δεν μιλαω για το Golden Vergina. Κοιταχτε ομως λιγο πιο πισω... Απλα δεν ξερεις ποτε θα σου χτυπησει η ατυχια την πορτα. Προσφατα, ακουσα απο εναν που δουλευε παλια στα καραβια θαλαμηπολος, οτι οταν ειδε τον καπετανιο του Sea Diamond και ακουσε οτι ηταν 37 χρονων, λεει "Εχουν ισοπεδωθει ολα". Δηλαδη ο καπετανιος ειναι ικανος λιγο πριν τη συνταξη, και αμα εχει δουλεψει στα φορτηγα? Μονο τοτε ειναι καλος???

----------


## adam

Τι συγκρίνεις τώρα το σουμαχερ που φτάνει τα 4-5g με τον καπετάνιο του λούη έλεος !!! κ όταν μεταφέρεις  ανθρώπινες ζωές έχει πολύ μεγάλες εύθηνες κ δεν επιτρέπονται τέτοια λάθη είναι κατά την άποψη απαράδεκτος ο καπετάνιος κ πολύ μικρό το κακό που έκανε γιατί θα τελείωνε ολόκληρη την ελλ κρουαζιέρα

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλε μου από ότι βλέπω έβγαλες ήδη και πόρισμα !!!

Απαράδεκτος ο καπετάνιος ??? Ξέρεις παλικάρι μου όλες τις συνθήκες κάτω από τις οποίες έγινε η πρόσκρουση ??? Αν ναι, πες τα και σε εμάς τους άσχετους που δεν γνωρίζουμε.

Και επειδή από ότι βλέπω άλλα λέω και άλλα καταλαβαίνεις, να σου εξηγήσω ότι δεν συνέκρινα κανένα καπετάνιο με τον ...Σουμάχερ. 
Σαφέστατα εννοούσα ότι μέχρι και ο καλύτερος οδηγός στον κόσμο μπορεί κάποια στιγμή να τρακάρει με το αυτοκίνητο του, και όχι σε 
κάποια πίστα με ...4-5g, αλλά στον απλό δρόμο. Διάβαζε πριν απαντήσεις λοιπόν, και πρόσεξε (συμβουλή αυτή) και τις εκφράσεις σου 
(Απαράδεκτος ο καπετάνιος !!!), γιατί πάρα πολλοί διαβάζουν το *nautilia* και μπορεί να σου έρθει καμμιά μήνυση από εκεί που δεν την περιμένεις 
(Πλοίαρχο, εταιρεία), και να τρέχεις και να μην φτάνεις επειδή ήθελες απλά να πεις την εξυπνάδα σου.  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## AegeanIslands

Gegonos einai oti milame gia anthropino lathos k pali,
-opos k ta perissotera atyximata pou symvainoun 85&#37;
lene oi statistikes-.
Gegonos einai oti oso yparxoun ploia k provlites tetoiou eidous proskrouseis tha symvainoun.
To zitima pou tithetai omos einai pos diaxeirizesai afti tin periptosi, meta tin proskrousi diladi pos antidras.
Sxolia yfous *adam* den thelo na sxoliaso,omos den mporo na min po oti ola ta daktyla den einai idia.....
Dystyxos i etaireia para ti sxedon monopoliaki tis emporiki drastiriotita toulaxiston stin Ellada,eispratei mia paralogi antimetopisi.
File *Finnpartner_1966* oloi kapetanioi einai alla den exoun tin idia axia.
Allo Ronaldinio k allo Kordonouris k oi dyo podosfairistes einai.
O *Kalloni* kati xerei....
To paradeigma me to Shoumacher den kollaei me tin periptosi pou mas apasxolei.

----------


## Leo

Φίλοι θα έλεγα να προσπαθήσουμε να μην γίνουμνε media και να μην παρασυρθούμε από αυτά. Διαβάστε προσεκτικά τι λένε εδώ τα μέλη του φόρουμ που γνωρίζουν απο κοντά πρόσωπα και καταστάσεις. Μην επιχειρείτε να ρίχνετε ευθύνες όταν δεν ξέρετε κάτω από ποιές συνθήκες και καταστάσεις έγινε το ατύχημα. Μελετάτε όσαν γράφου μέλη για που γνωρίζουν και αυτούς που απο την πολύχρονη παρουσία τους εδώ σας συμβολεύουν ότι μπορεί και να εκτεθείτε ή να εκθέστε το φόρουμ από αβάσιμες πληροφορίες  που γράφτε με προσωπική σας ευθύνη. Ακόμη δεν προσφέρουμε καλή υπηρεσία ούτε στον τουρισμό μας όταν μιλάμε συνέχεια για το θέμα, ενώ το πλοίο συνεχίζει κανονικά τις κρουαζίερες τους.

----------


## adam

Αυτοί είναι η άποψη μου κ αν κάποιος έχει αντίθετοι άποψη θα του κάνουνε μηνύσει ??? δηλ τι θες να πω ότι είχε πρόβλημα το πλοίο η είναι κακό το λιμάνι !! τι να πούνε τότε οι καπε της μπλου που πιάνουνε την ηρα σχοιν-κουφ 1κ2 ώρα το βράδυ κ πραγματικά τους βλέπεις κ τους θαυμάζεις κ η άποψη μου είναι αφού το θες είναι μεγάλο λάθος υπολογισμού του καπετάνιου

----------


## ina

> μήπως οι καπετάνιοι του λούη είναι για γέλια ??? μήπως ο κ λοιζος δεν κάνει σωστές επιλογές ??


 
Σωστά...Γιατί δεν βάζουν εσένα Καπετάνιο Σουμάχερ των Θαλασσων???Αν είναι δυνατόν ρε παιδια....μιλάμε για ένα ανθρώπινο λάθος....γιατί τον σταυρώνετε έτσι τον άνθρωπο?...όλοι εσείς που τον κρίνετε είσαστε τέλειοι...οκ να στήσουμε τα αγαλματα σας ...στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά.Εγω όπως και πολλοι αλλοι εδω μέσα δεν είμαστε αξιοι να κρίνουμε τον οποιονδηποτε καπετάνιο...διότι δεν έχουμε τις καταλληλες γνώσεις και την εμπειρία.Έχω δουλέψει με τον συγκεκριμένο καπετανιο....είναι αλήθεια οτι είναι δυσκολος ανθρωπος...αλλα είναι σκυλί στη δουλειά του...ΑΓΑΠΑΕΙ αυτο που κάνει....είναι απο τους καλύτερους μανουβραδόρους της ελληνικής ναυτιλίας (κατα την ταπεινή μ αποψη)....και για μένα και για πολλους αλλους που έχουν δουλεψει μαζι του....είναι μεγάλος Δασκαλος.Τιμή μου που δουλεψα μαζί του....

----------


## adam

Σουμαχερ των θαλασσών καλύτερα να γίνεις εσύ μια κ έχεις καλύτερη εμπειρία !! κ επειδή ένα λάθος τέτοιο από τόσο έμπειρους καπ εγώ προσωπικά δεν τα συχωρώ κ όσο για αγάλματα αν είχαμε τα χειρότερα να είσαι σίγουρη ότι κάποιες ξένοι αντίπαλοι θα το έστηναν κ για να τελειώνουμε εδώ είμαι με τον λούη κ οποί άλλο εφοπλιστή έχει την αλλ σημαία

----------


## ina

> Σουμαχερ των θαλασσών καλύτερα να γίνεις εσύ μια κ έχεις καλύτερη εμπειρία !! κ επειδή ένα λάθος τέτοιο από τόσο έμπειρους καπ εγώ προσωπικά δεν τα συχωρώ κ όσο για αγάλματα αν είχαμε τα χειρότερα να είσαι σίγουρη ότι κάποιες ξένοι αντίπαλοι θα το έστηναν κ για να τελειώνουμε εδώ είμαι με τον λούη κ οποί άλλο εφοπλιστή έχει την αλλ σημαία


Εμπειρία σιγουρα δεν έχω...είμαι απλά μια Δευτεροετής Δόκιμος Πλοιαρχος.....Aν και είμαι μόλις 20 χρονών,αγαπητέ Adam,έχω μάθει στη ζωή μου...να μην κρίνω εύκολα τους άλλους...γιατί σίγουρα κάποια μέρα θα κριθώ κι εγώ.Εύχομαι κάποια στιγμή να αποκτήσω τις γνώσεις και την πέιρα όλων σας εδω μέσα....Αλλα πάνω απ'όλα εύχομαι να κερδίσω τον σεβασμό των μελλοντικών συναδελφων μου...κ για να πετύχεις κατι τετοιο,όπως όλοι ξέρουμε, πρέπει να δείχνεις κι εσύ σεβασμό προς αυτους....

----------


## adam

Όταν έκλεισε η roc μείνανε πολλές οικογένειες στο δρόμο κ τελείωσε η ελλ κρουαζιέρα τώρα ξεκίνησε ο λούης με πολλές δύσκολες καταστάσεις κ πρέπει να καταλάβουμε ότι όλοι  πρέπει να τέλεια κ ειδικά τώρα που θα φέρει κ τα νέα πλοία ρωτείσαι να μάθεις ?? μπορεί να τα είπα χοντρά για τον καπετάνιο όχι ότι δεν σέβομαι αλλά όχι να καταστραφούμε πάλι με τέτοιο τρόπο

----------


## ina

Νομίζω οτι σου εχω απαντήσει ήδη...αυτη είναι η αποψη μου γι'αυτο το θέμα...και δεν χρειαζεται να συνεχισουμε την κουβέντα...

----------


## AegeanIslands

> Σωστά...Γιατί δεν βάζουν εσένα Καπετάνιο Σουμάχερ των Θαλασσων???Αν είναι δυνατόν ρε παιδια....μιλάμε για ένα ανθρώπινο λάθος....γιατί τον σταυρώνετε έτσι τον άνθρωπο?...όλοι εσείς που τον κρίνετε είσαστε τέλειοι...οκ να στήσουμε τα αγαλματα σας ...στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά.Εγω όπως και πολλοι αλλοι εδω μέσα δεν είμαστε αξιοι να κρίνουμε τον οποιονδηποτε καπετάνιο...διότι δεν έχουμε τις καταλληλες γνώσεις και την εμπειρία.Έχω δουλέψει με τον συγκεκριμένο καπετανιο....είναι αλήθεια οτι είναι δυσκολος ανθρωπος...αλλα είναι σκυλί στη δουλειά του...ΑΓΑΠΑΕΙ αυτο που κάνει....*είναι απο τους καλύτερους μανουβραδόρους της ελληνικής ναυτιλίας* (κατα την ταπεινή μ αποψη)....και για μένα και για πολλους αλλους που έχουν δουλεψει μαζι του....*είναι μεγάλος Δασκαλος*.Τιμή μου που δουλεψα μαζί του....


*ina* sou efxomai na synexiseis sti douleia pou epelexes,proxora k tha deis ,tha akouseis ,tha gnoriseis prosopa ,katastaseis k tote sigoura to enstikto k i krisi sou tha allaxei epipedo.
Makari na agapas esy afti ti douleia pou toso exei anagki apo agapi. Filika

----------


## Apostolos

Και πάλι έχουμε την Ελληνική αντιδικία! Διότι έχουμε προσωπικές διαφορές με έναν άνθρωπο πατάμε πάνω στο λάθος του για να τον βγάλουμε εκτός. Αν είναι δύσκολος ή κακός καπετάνιος τον κρίνει η εταιρία του που του εμπιστεύεται τα πλοία της. Αν εμείς είμαστε του χώρου ή δεν πάμε μαζί του ή δίνουμε μια ωραία παραίτηση και την κάνουμε. Τώρα γιατι και πώς έγινε η στούκα αυτό δεν το ξέρω. Γεγονός είναι ότι:
1.Τα λιμάνια μας είναι απαράδεκτα! Ειδικά του Ηρακλείου είναι αισχρό! 
2. Τα Ελληνικής σημαίας δεν περνούν Ρ/Κ! Απορώ πώς ένα πλοίο 194 μέτρων χωρίς ιδιαίτερες ελκτικές ικανότητες βλέπω συχνά (για να μην πω πάντα) να ρεμετζάρει άνευ Ρ/Κ. Τώρα μην μου πείτε ότι το ίδιο πλοίο πάει και δένει στο ψαρολίμανο της Πάτμου γιατί σας παραπέμπω στο Νο 1
3. Ορισμένες φορές ο εγωισμός των Πλοιάρχων οδηγεί σε σφάλματα
4. Δεν μπορούμε να τα βάλουμε με τον Θεο και την τύχη

----------


## despo

Κατ'αρχη ειναι πράγματα εντελως ανόμοια μα συγκρίνουμε πλοιάρχους ακτοπλοικών νεας γενιάς π.χ. Μπλου σταρ κλπ. Καμμία σχέση οσον αφορά τις ικανότητες που έχουν στους ελιγμους τους. Παρ'ολα αυτα μην ξεχνάμε το ατυχημα που είχε εξω απο την Κέρκυρα στο παρθενικό του ταξείδι το 'Πασιφάη'. Δηλαδή έπρεπε να τον κρεμάσουμε αυτόν τον Πλοίαρχο ?. Οπως συμβαίνει σε ολα τα μεταφορικά μέσα, υπάρχουν και λεγόμενες κακές στιγμές. Σημασία έχει να μην υπάρχουν ανθρώπινα θύματα και απο 'κει και περα τα πολλά λόγια ειναι φτώχεια.

----------


## mastrokostas

> Gegonos einai oti oso yparxoun ploia k provlites tetoiou eidous proskrouseis tha symvainoun.


Αυτή είναι απάντηση! Κατάλαβες adam !Έχεις την εντύπωση ότι στο εξωτερικό δεν κτυπάνε τα βαπόρια κάποια στιγμή στους ντοκους? Απλά δεν ασχολούνται με ..........άστο δεν το γράφω . 





> μήπως οι καπετάνιοι του λούη είναι για γέλια ??? μήπως ο κ λοιζος δεν κάνει σωστές επιλογές ??


Να πάμε εμείς να του πούμε πως να βρίσκει καλούς καπεταναίους .Γιατί δεν ξέρει 




> Να μην ανοιξω το στομα μου για τον συγκεκριμενο. Τον ξερουμε και απο τα Σουπερφαστ. Ας το πουμε ευγενικα. Δυσκολος ανθρωπος:twisted::twisted:


Να μην ανοίξεις το στόμα σου φίλε kaloni εδώ .Να πας στο λιμάνι να τον δεις και να του πεις αυτά που θα πεις αν ανοίξεις το στόμα σου .Διότι εδώ και πίσω από ψευδώνυμα , είμαστε τζάμπα μάγκες .
Εγώ δεν τον ξέρω τον άνθρωπο, και μπορεί να είναι δύσκολος άνθρωπος, να το δεχτώ .Αλλά αυτό φίλε μου δεν τον κάνει κακό καπετάνιο . 



> Προσφατα, ακουσα απο εναν που δουλευε παλια στα καραβια θαλαμηπολος, οτι οταν ειδε τον καπετανιο του Sea Diamond και ακουσε οτι ηταν 37 χρονων, λεει "Εχουν ισοπεδωθει ολα".


.Τι να πεις εδώ !χωρίς σχόλια για τον καμαρότο .
Εγώ αυτό που είπα ήταν ... κρίμα διότι καταστράφηκε και είναι και νέος άνθρωπος . ΟΥΤΕ ΣΤΟΝ ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΟ ΣΟΥ ΕΧΘΡΟ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΤΥΧΕΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΑΝΑΠΟΔΙΑ .



> Σωστά...Γιατί δεν βάζουν εσένα Καπετάνιο Σουμάχερ των Θαλασσων???Αν είναι δυνατόν ρε παιδια....μιλάμε για ένα ανθρώπινο λάθος....γιατί τον σταυρώνετε έτσι τον άνθρωπο?...όλοι εσείς που τον κρίνετε είσαστε τέλειοι...οκ να στήσουμε τα αγαλματα σας ...στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά.Εγω όπως και πολλοι αλλοι εδω μέσα δεν είμαστε αξιοι να κρίνουμε τον οποιονδηποτε καπετάνιο...διότι δεν έχουμε τις καταλληλες γνώσεις και την εμπειρία.Έχω δουλέψει με τον συγκεκριμένο καπετανιο....είναι αλήθεια οτι είναι δυσκολος ανθρωπος...αλλα είναι σκυλί στη δουλειά του...ΑΓΑΠΑΕΙ αυτο που κάνει....είναι απο τους καλύτερους μανουβραδόρους της ελληνικής ναυτιλίας (κατα την ταπεινή μ αποψη)....και για μένα και για πολλους αλλους που έχουν δουλεψει μαζι του....είναι μεγάλος Δασκαλος.Τιμή μου που δουλεψα μαζί του....


Εγώ σε πιστεύω ina ,αλλά και παράξενος να ήταν δεν έχει καμιά σημασία .Ο καπετάνιος στα βαπόρια πρέπει να έχει πολλά χαρίσματα και γνώσεις .Πρέπει να είναι καλός ναυτικός , ,να είναι μανουβραδορος , να είναι δημοκράτης , να είναι δίκαιος, να έχει πολιτική και είναι leader ,να είναι άνθρωπος , δάσκαλος ,να έχει προσωπικότητα και χίλια δυο αλλά προτερήματα .Όμως δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να τα συνδυάζει όλα .Είναι άνθρωπος και έχει αδυναμίες ,Δεν είναι μηχανή για να τον φτιάξεις όπως τον θέλει ο καθένας . 
Και στο κάτω-κάτω εμείς που κάνουμε κριτική σε αυτόν τον άνθρωπο τι είμαστε ?το θαύμα της φύσης ? 

Και ερχόμαστε στο συμβάν .Δεν κατάλαβα που είναι το πρόβλημα !Έκανε ένα ρήγμα το βαπόρι , ο καπετάνιο έκρινε να κάνει αυτό που έκανε .Και ??Ποιος κινδύνευσε .Επειδή βγήκανε κάποιοι δημοσιογράφοι και άρχισαν τα γνωστά .
Στο sea diamond περσι λεει κάποιος σε δελτίο ...να μπει και ο κύριος Χαρδαβελας στην συζήτηση διότι ξέρει καλύτερα , διοτι έχει φουσκωτό .Τέλος

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> 2. Τα Ελληνικής σημαίας δεν περνούν Ρ/Κ! Απορώ πώς ένα πλοίο 194 μέτρων χωρίς ιδιαίτερες ελκτικές ικανότητες βλέπω συχνά (για να μην πω πάντα) να ρεμετζάρει άνευ Ρ/Κ. Τώρα μην μου πείτε ότι το ίδιο πλοίο πάει και δένει στο ψαρολίμανο της Πάτμου γιατί σας παραπέμπω στο Νο 1





Nα μην σε στεναχωρησω, αλλα ΝΑΙ, ΜΠΑΙΝΕΙ στο ψαρολιμανο της Πατμου! Ετσι μου εχουν πει δηλαδη! Δεν ξερω αν ειμαι αρκετα τυχερος να το φωτογραφησω μεχρι να φυγω απο εδω, (ie on Thursday!). 

:mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Όταν έκλεισε η roc μείνανε πολλές οικογένειες στο δρόμο κ τελείωσε η ελλ κρουαζιέρα τώρα ξεκίνησε ο λούης με πολλές δύσκολες καταστάσεις κ πρέπει να καταλάβουμε ότι όλοι  πρέπει να τέλεια κ ειδικά τώρα που θα φέρει κ τα νέα πλοία ρωτείσαι να μάθεις ?? μπορεί να τα είπα χοντρά για τον καπετάνιο όχι ότι δεν σέβομαι αλλά όχι να καταστραφούμε πάλι με τέτοιο τρόπο


Καλα ολα αυτα, και δικιο εχεις. Ομως, οι ανθρωποι που μεινανε στο δρομο, δεν εμειναν λογω πληρωματων, και δει πλοιαρχων! O Ποταμιανος επενδυσε λανθασμενα, αν θυμαμαι καλα, και παπαλα η Ηπειρωτικη (ή τα πλοια της γενικοτερα). Οπως ξαναειπα, το τι θα σου τυχει, δεν το ξερεις. Οτιδηποτε μπορει να συμβει, ανα πασα στιγμη. Κατι ασχετο και εκτος Λουη τωρα. Πριν λιγο καιρο, λογω θαλασσοταραχης, ενα πλοιο κοντα στο Liverpool εκατσε στα αβαθη με κλιση, και σιγα σιγα τουμπαρε! Δεν ξερω αν το εχευ φαει η αμμος πλεον. Ποσο ασχοληθηκε αραγε η Αγγλικη τηλεοραση? Αυτο το κοβω πιο σημαντικο απο ενα ρηγμα, που στην τελικη, δεν ειχαμε (ΕΥΤΥΧΩΣ) ανθρωπινα θυματα!

@Μastorkosta: Οταν το ειπε αυτο ο ex θαλαμηπολος, κι εγω δεν μπορω να πω οτι το χωνεψα! Σιγα δηλαδη μην περιμενεις να πας 50 χρονων για να πιασεις καπετανιος! Με τα χρονια αποκτας εμπειρια? Εγω το βλεπω σαν τους οδηγους στο δρομο: Το εχεις ή δεν το εχεις! (Ασχετο κι αυτο).

----------


## karystos

Αγαπητέ Μαστροκώστα δε νομίζω ότι είναι ακριβώς έτσι. Η κρίση του πλοιάρχου κρίνεται. Έγινε μια ζημιά, δεν τρέχει τίποτα. Ζημιές θα γίνονται. Τη ζημιά αυτή όμως να την αντιμετωπίσεις σα συνετός και σοβαρός άνθρωπος κι όχι σα πειρατής. Ψάξε το βαπόρι σου να δεις τι έπαθε, φώναξε την επιθεώρηση, κάνε αυτά που λένε οι κανονισμοί και μετά φύγε σα κύριος και κανένας δε θα σου πεί κουβέντα. Κι αν χάσεις και τη Σαντορίνη δε χάθηκε κι ο κόσμος. Σάματι έτσι δεν την χάσανε; Βαπόρι με ρήγμα στο ναινά δεν αποπλέει χωρίς επιθεώρηση και ο κανονισμός δεν κάνει διαχωρισμό "ακίνδυνο" ή "επικίνδυνο". ¶ρα κάνεις εν γνώσει σου κάτι παράνομο - εκτός κι αν δεχτουμε ότι δεν ήξερε ότι το βαπόρι του έπαθε ρήγμα, πράγμα που εγώ δε θέλω να το διανοηθώ. Κι όλο αυτό με ποιά προοπτική; Να μπεις στη Σαντορίνη ελπίζοντας πως επειδή το ρήγμα είναι αριστερά δε θα το δούνε; Και μετά στον Πειραιά; Μην μπουρδουκλώνουμε απλά πράγματα κι ούτε να δικαιολογούμε τα αδικαιολόγητα. Ενα απλό ατύχημα το διαχειρίστηκαν όλοι με τον χειρότερο τρόπο και εκ του μηδενός έγινε θέμα. Και να πώ και κάτι που σίγουρα το γνωρίζετε. Σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις ο πλοίαρχος δεν αποφασίζει μόνος του. Είτε στο πέλαγος, είτε στο λιμάνι. Έτσι λένε τουλάχιστον οι κανονισμοί.

----------


## mastrokostas

Φίλε μου Karystos Η κρίση του καπετάνιου κρίνετε αλλά από ποιους ?Από τους καμαρότους, μαγείρους ,ηλεκτρολόγους ,τραγουδιστές , ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟΓΡΑΦΟΥ με υπηρεσία σε φουσκωτά ? Εκ του αποτελέσματος ίσως ? 
Από αυτό το ρήγμα δυο μέτρα επάνω από τα βρέχαμε, δεν βουλιάζει κανένα καράβι !
Τώρα γιατί δεν εφάρμοσε τους κανονισμούς ...που να ξέρουμε εμείς από εδώ έξω. Ο καπετάνιος σήμερα δεν κρίνει μόνος του, την στιγμή που είναι σε επικοινωνία με την εταιρία κάθε δευτερόλεπτο .Και αυτός πλήρωμα είναι για να θρέψει την οικογένεια του δουλευει .
Εγώ ένα πράγμα θέλω να πω .Ήρεμα με τους ναυτικούς .Κανείς δεν ασχολείται μαζί τους , παρά μόνο όταν γίνει κάνα ατύχημα, για να τους σκίσουμε λέγοντας πόσο πόσο κακοί επαγγελματίες είναι.Η σε καμιά απεργία που κάνουν , για να ξεσηκώσουμε τους πάντες εναντίον τους . Ε μην τους σταυρώνουμε και εμείς .

----------


## Ellinis

Πες τα, να αγιάσει το στόμα σου...
Έχουμε φτάσει στο σημείο να είμαστε υποχρεωμένοι να ακούμε την "αποψη" του κάθε ΒΛΑΚΑ και ΑΣΧΕΤΟΥ με το πρόσχημα της ελευθερίας του λόγου. 
Καιρός είναι λοιπόν να καταλάβουν ορισμένοι οτι όταν δεν γνωρίζουν ένα θέμα καλύτερα να μη μιλάνε.

----------


## kalypso

με καλυψες πλήρως mastrokosta!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ...Ψάξε το βαπόρι σου να δεις τι έπαθε, φώναξε την επιθεώρηση, κάνε αυτά που λένε οι κανονισμοί και μετά φύγε σα κύριος και κανένας δε θα σου πεί κουβέντα.....
> 
> Βαπόρι με ρήγμα στο ναινά δεν αποπλέει χωρίς επιθεώρηση και ο κανονισμός δεν κάνει διαχωρισμό "ακίνδυνο" ή "επικίνδυνο".
> 
> Ενα απλό ατύχημα το διαχειρίστηκαν όλοι με τον χειρότερο τρόπο και εκ του μηδενός έγινε θέμα.....


Βρίσκω πολύ τεκμηριωμένη και σωστή την άποψη του φίλου *karystos*.




> ...Από αυτό το ρήγμα δυο μέτρα επάνω από τα βρέχαμενα, δεν βουλιάζει κανένα καράβι !...


Φίλε μου Κώστα μήπως μία τέτοια επιχειρηματολογία είναι κάπως επικίνδυνη ??? Μιλάμε για ένα ρήγμα σε πλοίο, ανεξάρτητα από το μέρος που βρίσκεται. Είναι σαν να λες ότι από τη στιγμή που το ρήγμα είναι ψηλά και άρα δεν υπάρχει κίνδυνος καλά έκανε ο πλοίαρχος που έφυγε χωρίς το πλοίο πρώτα να επιθεωρηθεί. 

Είναι δυνατόν να επαφίεται στην κρίση του πλοιάρχου αν ένα οποιοδήποτε ρήγμα είναι επικίνδυνο ή όχι ??? Και από την στιγμή που όλοι αναγνωρίζουμε τις πιέσεις που μπορεί να δέχεται από την εταιρεία του ???

Αν δεχτούμε κάτι τέτοιο (φαντάζομαι ότι κανείς δεν μπορεί να το δεχτεί) μπορεί αύριο ο οποιοσδήποτε κάπτεν να αποπλεύσει με ρήγμα 50 πόντους επάνω από τα βρεχάμενα και να επικαλεστεί το ότι δεν υπάρχει κανένας κίνδυνος.

Να διευκρινίσω προς αποφυγή πάσας παρεξηγήσεως ότι σε καμμιά περίπτωση δεν κρίνω αν είναι υπαίτιος ή όχι ο πλοίαρχος του AQUAMARINE για την πρόσκρουση. Αλλά θα συμφωνήσω απόλυτα με τον φίλο *karystos* στο ότι μετά την πρόσκρουση θα μπορούσε να έχει επιλέξει διαφορετική αντιμετώπιση του συμβάντος.

----------


## mastrokostas

> Βρίσκω πολύ τεκμηριωμένη και σωστή την άποψη του φίλου *karystos*.
> 
> 
> 
> Φίλε μου Κώστα μήπως μία τέτοια επιχειρηματολογία είναι κάπως επικίνδυνη ??? Μιλάμε για ένα ρήγμα σε πλοίο, ανεξάρτητα από το μέρος που βρίσκεται. Είναι σαν να λες ότι από τη στιγμή που το ρήγμα είναι ψηλά και άρα δεν υπάρχει κίνδυνος καλά έκανε ο πλοίαρχος που έφυγε χωρίς το πλοίο πρώτα να επιθεωρηθεί.


Γιώργαρε φίλε μου  , δεν κινδυνεύει κάνεις από την επιχειρηματολογία του Μαστροκώστα , μην ανησυχείς . Εγώ όπως και όλοι μας λεω την άποψη μου χωρίς να προσπαθώ να πείσω κανέναν ότι η δική μου είναι σωστότερη από κάποια άλλη .Είναι κατ  αρχή όμορφο να διαφωνείς  με ένα μέλος όπως είναι ο Κάρυστος, διότι δεν προσβάλει κανέναν και δεν προσβάλετε από κανέναν , και στο τέλος θα μείνει και κάτι από όλο αυτό .
Το ρήγμα παίζει μεγάλο ρόλο σε ποιο μέρος του πλοίου είναι ( στην μάσκα, στην πρύμη , στην πάντα ,στην γέφυρα ), σε ποιο διαμέρισμα ,πόσο μεγάλο είναι κτλ .Και σε βεβαιώνω ότι αυτό που είδα από τόσο μακριά και με κίνδυνο να παρεξηγηθώ , είναι ένα ρήγμα που ακόμα και να ήταν κάτω από την ίσαλο , δεν κινδυνεύει να βουλιάξει ένα καράβι .
Και να ρωτήσω κάτι! Τι ακριβώς έγινε ,που πραγματικά και όχι υποθετικά, έθεσε σε μεγάλο κίνδυνο τους επιβάτες και το πλήρωμα ?
Και για να τελειώνω ,στεναχωριέμαι αφάνταστα όταν άνθρωποι όπως εγώ, που λεμε ότι αγαπάμε την ναυτιλία και τα βαπόρια, να βγαίνουμε και να σταυρώνουμε κάθε άτυχο ναυτικό που του έτυχε μια στραβή .Τα βαπόρια αυτά που φωτογραφίζουμε κάθε μέρα και τα βλέπουμε , χωρίς τους ανθρώπους που τα ταξιδεύουν, είναι ένας όγκος άψυχες λαμαρίνες .

----------


## mike_rodos

Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί μαλώνεται εδώ πέρα... Όπως όλα τα βαπόρια, έτσι και αυτό έχουν πάντα μία σύγκρουση σε προβλήτα λιμένα, το κακό σε όλη την υπόθεση ήταν γιατί να μην το ελέξουν εκείνη την ώρα... Τέλος καλό, όλα καλά... Το βαπόρι συνεχίζει τα δρομολόγια του, χθες ήταν εδώ στη Ρόδο. Οπότε???

----------


## mastrokostas

> Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί μαλώνεται εδώ πέρα...


Φίλε μου δεν μαλώνουμε με κανέναν !!!!!!!!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ....Και σε βεβαιώνω ότι αυτό που είδα από τόσο μακριά και με κίνδυνο να παρεξηγηθώ , είναι ένα ρήγμα που ακόμα και να ήταν κάτω από την ίσαλο , δεν κινδυνεύει να βουλιάξει ένα καράβι.
> .
> Και να ρωτήσω κάτι! Τι ακριβώς έγινε ,που πραγματικά και όχι υποθετικά, έθεσε σε μεγάλο κίνδυνο τους επιβάτες και το πλήρωμα ?


Κώστα είμαι σίγουρος ότι γνωρίζεις την εκτίμηση που σου έχω. Και γι αυτό δεν θα ήθελα με κανένα τρόπο να εκλάβεις τα ερωτήματα μου ως κάποια προσωπική επίθεση. Κουβέντα κάνουμε, και μέσα από την αντιπαράθεση πιστεύω ότι γίνεται πιό γόνιμη η συζήτηση.

Στο θέμα μας τώρα. Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με όσα λες στο απόσπασμα του μηνύματος σου που έχω παραθέσει. Πράγματι πρέπει κάποιος να είναι ή τελείως άσχετος ή εμπαθής για να ισχυριστεί ότι από το συγκεκριμμένο ρήγμα υπήρχε ο παραμικρός κίνδυνος να βουλιάξει το καράβι. Και πράγματι κανένας δεν κινδύνεψε πραγματικά από το πλήρωμα και τους επιβάτες.

Το ερώτημα μου όμως στο οποίο δεν πήρα απάντηση και θα ήθελα μία ευθεία απάντηση (όπως άλλωστε το συνηθίζεις :mrgreen: ) από εσένα παραμένει : Ποιός αποφασίζει για την επικινδυνότητα ή όχι ενός όποιου ρήγματος ??? Ο καπετάνιος, και ανάλογα την κρίση του μπορεί να πάρει το καράβι και να φύγει, ή κάποια αρμόδια αρχή που μετά από έλεγχο θα του δώσει ή όχι άδεια απόπλου ???

Και αν είναι αρμόδιος ο καπετάνιος να το αποφασίσει, μήπως αυτό εμπεριέχει κάποιο κίνδυνο, που όλοι μπορούμε να φανταστούμε ???

Και ακόμα μία ερώτηση. Το πλοίο προσέκρουσε στον ντόκο στο Ηράκλειο και δημιουργήθηκε ένα ρήγμα το οποίο δεν εγκυμονούσε κανέναν απολύτως κίνδυνο. Μπορεί ο καπετάνιος από την γέφυρα όπου βρισκόταν να είναι απόλυτα σίγουρος ότι δεν είχε γίνει και κάποια ζημιά στα ύφαλα του πλοίου ??? Χτυπάει κάπου ένα καράβι. Μπορούμε να είμαστε σίγουροι ότι η ζημιά περιορίζεται μόνο σε αυτό το οποίο και βλέπουμε ??? Και για να μην ισχυριστεί κανείς ότι κάνω τον έξυπνο, δεν την γνωρίζω την απάντηση, γι αυτό και ρωτάω.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Το ερώτημα μου όμως στο οποίο δεν πήρα απάντηση και θα ήθελα μία ευθεία απάντηση (όπως άλλωστε το συνηθίζεις :mrgreen: ) από εσένα παραμένει : Ποιός αποφασίζει για την επικινδυνότητα ή όχι ενός όποιου ρήγματος ??? Ο καπετάνιος, και ανάλογα την κρίση του μπορεί να πάρει το καράβι και να φύγει, ή κάποια αρμόδια αρχή που μετά από έλεγχο θα του δώσει ή όχι άδεια απόπλου ???
> 
> Και αν είναι αρμόδιος ο καπετάνιος να το αποφασίσει, μήπως αυτό εμπεριέχει κάποιο κίνδυνο, που όλοι μπορούμε να φανταστούμε ???


Υπεύθυνος να αποφασίζει για το πλοίο είναι μόνο ο Πλοίαρχος. Έτσι ορίζει το ΒΔ 683/1960: Κανονισμός Εσωτερικής υπηρεσία επί ελληνικών επιβατικών πλοίων άνω 500κ.οχ. (Που ισχύει στο συγκεκριμένο πλοίο μια και έχει ελληνική σημαία):  `Αρθρον 162.

      1. Πάσαι αι ανωτέρω διατάξεις του παρόντος Κανονισμού ουδόλως περιορίζουσι το δικαίωμα και την εξουσίαν του Πλοιάρχου όπως διατάξη και επιβάλη παν, ό,τι η ναυτική τέχνη, εμπειρία, επαγγελματική τιμή, οι Νόμοι και Κανονισμοί επιβάλλουσι διά την ασφάλειαν των επιβαινόντων, του πλοίου και του φορτίου εις περιπτώσεις κινδύνου, οίον, διαρροής, πυρκαϊάς, θυέλλης, ομίχλης, προσαράξεως συγκρούσεως ή εις άλλας περιπτώσεις ανάγκης.
      2. Τας περιπτώσεις ταύτας *μόνον ο Πλοίαρχος δικαιούται να εκτιμήση λαμβάνων κυριαρχικώς αποφάσεις* άπαντες δε ανεξαιρέτως πλήρωμα και επιβάται, οφείλουσι να εκτελέσωσι ασυζητητί και μετά ψυχραιμίας και ταχύτητος οιαδήποτε διατασσομένην ενέργειαν και καθ` οιανδήποτε ημέραν και ώραν.


Για τις αποφάσεις του ο Πλοίαρχος κρίνεται από τις αρμόδιες αρχές και την εταιρεία του. Αν είναι σοβαρό το ελάττωμα γίνεται επιθεώρηση από την αρχή που εκδίδει το πιστοποιητικό αξιοπλοΐας.


Ας μου επιτραπέι να πω τη γνώμη μου για το συμβάν. Από ότι κατάλαβα ενημερώθηκαν οι αρμόδιες αρχές, το πλοίο έφτασε με ασφάλεια στον Πειραιά και από ότι φάνηκε στην τηλεόραση δεν έιχε καν κλίση. Αν έχει κάποιος και καμία φωτογραφία από τις γραμμές φορτώσεως καλό είναι να μας το επιβεβαιώσει. Όλοι οι επιβάινοντες αποβιβάστηκαν με ασφάλεια, από το αποτέλεσμα βλέπω ότι όλες οι αποφάσεις οδήγησαν στην επιθυμητή έκβαση. 
Για τη στάση των ΜΜΕ νομίζω ότι το μόνο που χρειάζεται τίποτα παραπάνω από απάντηση παρόμοια με αυτή στην παρακάτω ιστορία:
Μετά από αγώνα με ήττα του Ολυμπιακού τη δεκαετία του '80 κάποιος (δεν θυμάμαι αν ήταν δημοσιογράφος ή οπαδός) κάνει κριτική στον τερματοφύλακα Μύρτσο. Οπότε δέχεται την επίθεση του τερματοφύλακα και ακολουθεί ο εξής διάλογος:
-Τι ξέρεις εσύ από μπάλα για να πεις αν έπαιξα καλά;
-Πως δεν ξέρω, τόσα χρόνια πάω γήπεδο και βλέπω μπάλα.
-Κι εγώ τόσα χρόνια πάω στα μπουζούκια αλλά ούτε μπαγλαμά δεν έμαθα...

----------


## karystos

Αγαπητέ Παναγιώτη το πλοιαρχοκεντρικό σύστημα οι πρώτοι που θέλουν χρόνια τώρα να το αλλάξουν είναι οι ίδιοι οι πλοίαρχοι. Αυτό που αναφέρεις σηκώνει πολλές ερμηνείες. Αν το Λιμεναρχείο εκδώσει απαγόρευση απόπλου μπορεί ο πλοίαρχος να αποπλεύσει; Υπάρχει περίπτωση να επιθεωρούσε κλιμάκιο το συγκεκριμένο ρήγμα και να έδινε απόπλου; Πόσο φοβερό θα ήταν τέλος πάντων ό,τι έγινε στη Μήλο να γινόταν εξ αρχής στο Ηράκλειο; Θα έχανε το ψωμί του; Θα τον είχε "σταυρώσει" κανένας; Ούτε που θα είχε καν αναφερθεί. Κι όταν αποφασίζεις για 800 ανθρώπους (άσε το πλήρωμα που δε μετράει) η ευθύνη είναι τρίδιπλη και πρέπει να είσαι χίλιες φορές πιο επιφυλακτικός και "καχύποπτος" και για την παραμικρή αβαρία που έχει πάθει το βαπόρι σου. Να με συγχωρείτε αλλά εκεί δε μετράει ούτε ο μισθός, ούτε η θέση, ούτε αν θα μείνεις άνεργος. Δε θέλω να το παρατραβήξω. Ρωτήστε άλλους πλοιάρχους. Έξαλλοι είναι. Αλλά όχι με τα κανάλια. 

Αγαπητέ φίλε Μαστροκώστα η συμπάθεια και η υποστήριξη για τους ναυτικούς είναι δεδομένη. Ο προστατευτισμός όμως είναι κακός σύμβουλος. Είναι σα να επιδοκιμάζουμε κι αυτό μπορεί να έχει ολέθριες συνέπειες. Νομίζω ότι ένα ρήγμα δεν κρίνεται με το μάτι όσο αθώο και αν φαίνεται. Ξήλωσε μόνο λαμαρίνα ή έκοψε και νομέα; Μήπως υπάρχει κίνδυνος να φύγει κι άλλο κομμάτι; Και πολλά άλλα που φαντάζομαι τα ξέρεις καλύτερα από εμένα. Κι αν τελικά επιθεωρηθεί και είναι πράγματι τόσο αθώο θα μπαλωθεί πρόχειρα και ούτε γάτα ούτε ζημιά. Επισυνάπτω την επίσημη ανακοίνωση του ΥΕΝ, για να κρίνετε μόνοι σας αν δεν την έχετε διαβάσει. Σας θυμίζω ότι κανονικά το πλοίο έπρεπε να πάει Σαντορίνη αλλά είχε πορεία για Πειραιά. Να ζητήσω και συγνώμη για την πολυλογία. ( :Wink: 






*ΥΠΟΥΡΓΕΙΟ ΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΣ, ΑΙΓΑΙΟΥ & ΝΗΣΙΩΤΙΚΗΣ ΠΟΛΙΤΙΚΗΣ* 
*ΓΡΑΦΕΙΟ ΤΥΠΟΥ*




Παρασκευή, 09 Μαΐου 2008 


*ΔΕΛΤΙΟ ΤΥΠΟΥ* 


*Πρόσκρουση του Κ/Ζ «**AQUA**MARINE**» Ν.Π. 11722* *στον προβλήτα του λιμένα Ηρακλείου* 

Στον προβλήτα του λιμένα Ηρακλείου προσέκρουσε, την 11.10 χθες το μεσημέρι, το Κ/Ζ «AQUAMARINE» Ν.Π. 11722, κατά τη διάρκεια χειρισμών απόπλου, με αποτέλεσμα την δημιουργία ρήγματος διαστάσεων μήκους 3μΧ0,30μ πλάτους περίπου σε ύψος 3 μέτρων από την ίσαλο γραμμή στην πίσω δεξιά πλευρά του πλοίου.
Στο πλοίο, το οποίο απέπλεε για το προγραμματισμένο του δρομολόγιο για Θήρα-Πειραιά, επέβαιναν 874 επιβάτες διαφόρων εθνικοτήτων (στην πλειοψηφία τους Γάλλοι, Αμερικανοί, Βραζιλιάνοι και Καναδοί) και 407 μέλη πληρώματος. 
Την 13.30 και ενώ το πλοίο βρισκόταν 31 ν.μ. ΒΔ από την Κρήτη με πορεία τον λιμένα του Πειραιά, ο πλοίαρχος του πλοίου ενημέρωσε το Ενιαίο Κέντρο Συντονισμού Έρευνας και Διάσωσης του Υ.Ε.Ν.Α.Ν.Π., για την ύπαρξη του ρήγματος, το οποίο, σύμφωνα με δήλωσή του, διαπιστώθηκε από το πλήρωμα εν πλω. 
¶μεσα, με μέριμνα του Ε.Κ.Σ.Ε.Δ. τέθηκαν σε επιφυλακή πλωτά και εναέρια μέσα για προληπτικούς λόγους , ενώ με εντολή της πολιτικής και στρατιωτικής ηγεσίας, το πλοίο κατέπλευσε ασφαλώς στον πλησιέστερο λιμένα του Αδάμαντα της Μήλου την 18.20, προκειμένου να επιθεωρηθεί η ζημιά του πλοίου από το Τοπικό Κλιμάκιο Επιθεώρησης Εμπορικών Πλοίων της Λιμενικής Αρχής Μήλου και επιθεωρητή του νορβηγικού νηογνώμονα, που παρακολουθεί το εν λόγω πλοίο. 
Οι καιρικές συνθήκες που επικρατούσαν τόσο στο λιμένα Ηρακλείου κατά τον απόπλου του πλοίου, όσο και σε όλη τη θαλάσσια διαδρομή που ακολούθησε ήταν καλές (4-5 Bf Β-ΒΔ), ενώ για το συμβάν ενημερώθηκαν άμεσα οι Εισαγγελίες Σύρου και Ηρακλείου.
Την 21.15 ξεκίνησαν εργασίες μερικής αποκατάστασης της ζημιάς με την τοποθέτηση υποστηρικτικών υποστηλωμάτων και επιθεμάτων και την 02.40 σήμερα επετράπη ο πλους, για ένα ταξίδι, του Κ/Ζ «AQUAMARINE» από το λιμάνι της Μήλου με προορισμό τον Πειραιά, μετά από χορήγηση πιστοποιητικού αξιοπλοϊας από τον νορβηγικό νηογνώμονα. 
Το πλοίο κατέπλευσε στην Ακτή Ξαβερίου του Λιμένα Πειραιά την 08.07 σήμερα, ενώ ο Πλοίαρχος, συνοδεία Λιμενικών οργάνων, πρόκειται να προσαχθεί ενώπιον του κ.Εισαγγελέα Πρωτοδικών Σύρου, κατά την αυτόφωρη διαδικασία.

----------


## Giorgos_D

> Τη ζημιά αυτή όμως να την αντιμετωπίσεις σα συνετός και σοβαρός άνθρωπος κι όχι σα πειρατής. Ψάξε το βαπόρι σου να δεις τι έπαθε, φώναξε την επιθεώρηση, κάνε αυτά που λένε οι κανονισμοί και μετά φύγε σα κύριος και κανένας δε θα σου πεί κουβέντα.


Δηλαδή αν την υπόθεση ο πλοίαρχος την αντιμετώπιζε συνετά και όχι σαν πειρατής,  θα έπρεπε να ξαναδεσει το βαπόρι και να περιμένει να ερθουν οι αρμόδιοι, για να κρίνουν την αξιοπλοΐα του πλοίου. Και φυσικά οι αρμοδιοι αυτοί δεν ειναι το προσωπικό του λιμενικού σώματος, οι οποίοι δεν ειναι σε θέση να κρίνουν την αξιοπλοΐα του πλοίου περισσότερο απο το πλήρωμα, αλλά μέλη των οργανισμών που επιτρέπουν την αξιοπλοΐα ενός πλοίου (κλάση-σημαία). Αρα σε αυτήν την περίπτωση το πλοίο πρεπει να περιμενει δεμένο, με ό,τι αυτό συνπάγεται, μεχρι να έρθουν αυτοί οι αρμόδιοι.

Και στην περιπτωση που το πλοίο μετά από αυτή την αναμονή κρίνεται αναξιόπλοο, καλώς και επέστρεψε. Στην αντιθετη περίπτωση, που δεν υπάρχει ρήγμα, δεν ειναι μεγάλης έκτασης η ζημιά και το πλοίο αποδεικνύεται από τους υπεύθυνους αξιόπλοο, για ποιο λόγο να υποστούν όλοι (επιβάτες-πλήρωμα-κλάση-σημαία-λιμενικό), αυτήν την ταλαιπωρία; Με την ίδια λογική και σε κάθε πρόσκρουση πλοίου σε προβλήτα, αν γινόταν αυτή η διαδικασία, στις θάλασσες πολύ σπάνια θα ταξιδευαν πλοία.

Κατά τη διαρκεια του χειρισμου απόπλου, δεν ειναι δυνατον ο πλοίαρχος να γνωριζει την υπαρξη ρήγματος, εκτός κι αν εισελθουν νερά σε επικινδυνους για την πλεύση του πλοίου χώρους (μέσω alarm), ειτε αν αυτοι οι χωροι περιλαμβανουν χώρους μηχανοστασιου, οπότε ενημερώνεται από τους μηχανικους. Από τη στιγμή που δεν εχει ενδειξη εισροής υδατων, συνεχίζεται η διαδικασια απόπλου. Μετά το πέρας της διαδικασιας γινεται ο έλεγχος της περιοχής οπου προσέκρουσε, λαμβανονται τα απαραιτητα μετρα για την επισκευή εφ'όσον χρειάζεται, ενημερώνει την εταιρία και αν τελικά δεν μπορει να βρεθεθεί λύση, ενημερώνεται το Κέντρο Συντονισμού Ερευνας και Διάσωσης. Ο χρόνος των δύο ωρών μου φαίνεται λογικός για όλη αυτή τη διαδικασία.

Και κάτι τελευταίο...Αφού το ατυχημα έγινε εντός του λιμένα του Ηρακλείου, οι υπεύθυνοι του λιμενικού σώματος πού ήταν εκεινη τη στιγμή (η οποίοι θα ειχαν καλύτερη οπτική επαφή και θα εβλεπαν αμεσως το ρηγμα); Γιατί από τους υπεύθυνους μόνο ο πλοίαρχος ακούγεται.

Και για να μην παρεξηγηθώ, τα παραπανω δεν τα γραφει καποιος κανονισμος ή νόμος, απλά βγαινουν συνδυάζοντας τα γέγονοτα που μέχρι τώρα γνωριζουμε και από την κοινή λογική.

----------


## mastrokostas

> Κώστα είμαι σίγουρος ότι γνωρίζεις την εκτίμηση που σου έχω. Και γι αυτό δεν θα ήθελα με κανένα τρόπο να εκλάβεις τα ερωτήματα μου ως κάποια προσωπική επίθεση. Κουβέντα κάνουμε, και μέσα από την αντιπαράθεση πιστεύω ότι γίνεται πιό γόνιμη η συζήτηση..


Κανένα πρόβλημα φίλε Γιώργο .¶λλωστε οι εμπλεκόμενοι στην συζήτηση, είναι κύριοι και δεν υπάρχουν περιθώρια σε κανέναν για παρεξηγήσεις .Εδώ δεν προσπαθούμε να επιβάλουμε απόψεις ,αλλά να τις συζητήσουμε κόσμια .




> Το ερώτημα μου όμως στο οποίο δεν πήρα απάντηση και θα ήθελα μία ευθεία απάντηση (όπως άλλωστε το συνηθίζεις :mrgreen: ) από εσένα παραμένει : Ποιός αποφασίζει για την επικινδυνότητα ή όχι ενός όποιου ρήγματος ??? Ο καπετάνιος, και ανάλογα την κρίση του μπορεί να πάρει το καράβι και να φύγει, ή κάποια αρμόδια αρχή που μετά από έλεγχο θα του δώσει ή όχι άδεια απόπλου ???.


Όπως καταλαβαίνεις τα βαπόρια δεν προσεγγηζουν μόνο το λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου , αλλά και αλλά λιμάνια και ντοκους και ποτάμια και στενά κτλ σε όλο τον κόσμο .Εκεί δεν υπάρχουν κανάλια ,λιμεναρχεία ,μέλη του nautilia (γι αυτό δεν είμαι σίγουρος ), για να βοηθήσουν τον καπετάνιο και να του πουν τι να κάνει .



> Και αν είναι αρμόδιος ο καπετάνιος να το αποφασίσει, μήπως αυτό εμπεριέχει κάποιο κίνδυνο, που όλοι μπορούμε να φανταστούμε ???.


Αν είναι καλός ο καπετάνιος δεν υπάρχει κανένας κίνδυνος, αν είναι κακός ο καπετάνιος τότε υπάρχει κίνδυνος .



> Μπορεί ο καπετάνιος από την γέφυρα όπου βρισκόταν να είναι απόλυτα σίγουρος ότι δεν είχε γίνει και κάποια ζημιά στα ύφαλα του πλοίου ??? Χτυπάει κάπου ένα καράβι. Μπορούμε να είμαστε σίγουροι ότι η ζημιά περιορίζεται μόνο σε αυτό το οποίο και βλέπουμε ??? Και για να μην ισχυριστεί κανείς ότι κάνω τον έξυπνο, δεν την γνωρίζω την απάντηση, γι αυτό και ρωτάω.


Αν γίνει κάτι που έγινε αντιληπτό από τον καπετάνιο , στέλνει το ύπαρχο με τον Α/Β μηχανικό και ίσως και τον Πρώτο ανάλογα πόσο σοβαρό ειναι , διαφορετικά πανε όλοι επιτόπου .Το επιθεωρούν , λενε την άποψη τους ,και τότε ο καπετάνιος αποφασίζει για το τι θα κάνει .Πάντα ανάλογα με τη περίσταση .



> 2. Τας περιπτώσεις ταύτας *μόνον ο Πλοίαρχος δικαιούται να εκτιμήση λαμβάνων κυριαρχικώς αποφάσεις* άπαντες δε ανεξαιρέτως πλήρωμα και επιβάται, οφείλουσι να εκτελέσωσι ασυζητητί και μετά ψυχραιμίας και ταχύτητος οιαδήποτε διατασσομένην ενέργειαν και καθ` οιανδήποτε ημέραν και ώραν..


Ξεκάθαρο από την πλευρά του νόμου .



> Ο προστατευτισμός όμως είναι κακός σύμβουλος.





> Ξήλωσε μόνο λαμαρίνα ή έκοψε και νομέα; Μήπως υπάρχει κίνδυνος να φύγει κι άλλο κομμάτι; Και πολλά άλλα που φαντάζομαι τα ξέρεις καλύτερα από εμένα. Κι αν τελικά επιθεωρηθεί και είναι πράγματι τόσο αθώο θα μπαλωθεί πρόχειρα και ούτε γάτα ούτε ζημιά.


Από μέσα φαίνεται καλύτερα ,και είναι αυτονόητο ότι το έχουν επιθεωρήσει.
Αυτά είναι βασικά πράγματα για του μηχανικούς των πλοίων .




> Και κάτι τελευταίο...Αφού το ατυχημα έγινε εντός του λιμένα του Ηρακλείου, οι υπεύθυνοι του λιμενικού σώματος πού ήταν εκεινη τη στιγμή (η οποίοι θα ειχαν καλύτερη οπτική επαφή και θα εβλεπαν αμεσως το ρηγμα); Γιατί από τους υπεύθυνους μόνο ο πλοίαρχος ακούγεται.


Επειδή αυτό ήθελα από χτες να γράψω , ότι το λιμεναρχείο που ήταν ..Οκ , ο καπετάνιος έφυγε γιατί έτσι έκρινε .Το λιμεναρχείο που είδε την ζημιά , γιατι δεν φώναξε στο VHF να πει του καπετάνιου ...δυο λεπτά διότι έγινε ζημιά και να την εκτιμήσουμε εμείς αν είναι το βαπόρι αξιοπλοο . 
Όπως σε όλες τις δουλειές ,και το έχω ξανά πει ,υπάρχουν καλοί και κακοί επαγγελματίες, το ίδιο συμβαίνει και στην θάλασσα .
Εγώ και για να μην σας ζαλίζω άλλο λεω το εξής απλό .Όλοι λενε ...ότι οι Έλληνες πιλότοι είναι οι καλύτεροι , οι Έλληνες γιατροί είναι οι τοπ ,κτλ .. αλλα δεν συμβαίνει το ίδιο όταν μιλούν για τους ναυτικούς .Ε αυτό εμένα με ενοχλεί αφάνταστα .Διότι οι Έλληνες ναυτικοί είναι οι νούμερο ένα στον κόσμο .Ας βοηθήσουμε όλοι οι ναυτικοί μας να έχουν την εκτιμήσει που δικαιούνται .Όχι για κανέναν άλλο λόγο ,αλλά επειδή την αξίζουν . 
Να ειστε καλα.

----------


## Apostolos

Μαστροκώστα ρεσιταλ έδωσες.... Και γώ μαζι σου!

----------


## karystos

Ποιός είπε ότι το Λιμεναρχείο έχει λιγότερη ευθύνη από τον πλοίαρχο. Αυτοί κι αν έχουν!

----------


## Leo

Να υποθέσω ότι τα βρήκαμε πια και νομίζω είναι ή ώρα να σταματήσουμε να γράφουμε δυσάρεστα πράγματα. Οι απόψεις όλες ακούστηκαν, ας πούμε καλά ταξίδια στο καράβι και καλή τύχη. Μην φθάσουμε να γίνουμε σαν τα κανάλια δεν θα το αντέξω. Αυτά με όλο το σεβασμό και την αγάπη στους *φίλους* (και το εννοώ) που συμμετείχαν στη κουβέντα και κυριώς αυτών που διέθεσαν χρόνο να αναλύσουν τόσα πράγματα. 'Ομως πιστεύω ότι το εξαντλήσαμε. Να ευχηθούμε να μην ξαναδούμε ατυχήματα στις θάλασσες μας... Έχουμε τόσα ενδιαφέροντα θέματα στο φόρουμ....

----------


## Νaval22

Πιστεύω πως η ανάπτυξη που δώθηκε στο θέμα είναι κάπως υπερβολική το ότι το πλοίο δεν κινδύνευε είναι δεδομένο υποψιάζομαι ότι το ρήγμα μπορεί να ήταν και πάνω στη πρυμνιά δεξαμενή trim που είναι μεγαλύτερη απο ότι στα ποστάλια λόγω μεγαλύτερου ύψους του deck όπότε και να εμπαίνε νερό εκεί πρόβλημα δεν θα υπήρχε

----------


## karavosali

ypopsifioi antikatastates ploiarxoi

----------


## Apostolos

> ypopsifioi antikatastates ploiarxoi


Τι θέλει να πει ο ποιητής?

----------


## scoufgian

> Τι θέλει να πει ο ποιητής?


την ιδια απορια ειχα κι εγω.θα παρακαλουσα το φιλο μας να μας το εξηγησει.ευχαριστω

----------


## Leo

Εγώ πάλι θα έλεγα ότι το θέμα έκλεισε...... και καλά θα ήταν να το αφήσουμε να κοιμάται όπως είμαστε καλα μέχρι τώρα.

----------


## karystos

Φίλε Leo γι εμάς εδώ έκλεισε. Αλλίμονό μας αν κλείσει κι επίσημα και πάει και για ύπνο χωρίς να καταλογιστούν ευθύνες σε κανέναν.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το *αποκλείω* να κλείσει έτσι φίλε karystos. *Δεν γίνονται* αυτά τα πράγματα στην Ελλάδα.....

Θα καταλογιστούν ευθύνες μέχρι και τον τελευταίο υπεύθυνο (αν βέβαια υπάρχει), και το μαχαίρι θα φτάσει -όπως *πάντα* άλλωστε και σε *όλες* τις περιπτώσεις- μέχρι το κόκκαλο.....

----------


## karavosali

> την ιδια απορια ειχα κι εγω.θα παρακαλουσα το φιλο μας να μας το εξηγησει.ευχαριστω


poios tha paei cptn sto aquamarine!

----------


## scoufgian

> poios tha paei cptn sto aquamarine!


ok φιλε ,ευχαριστουμε για τη διευκρινηση

----------


## karavosali

> Αν το σχόλιό σου σχετίζεται με το 'Ακουαμαριν' κάνεις πολυ μεγάλο λάθος, διότι ο συγκεκριμενος πλοιαρχος ειναι απο τους πλεον εμπειρους. Λοιπον τα σχολιά σας με περισσότερη προσοχή.


ποιος σου ειπε οτι ειναι απο τους εμπειρους?

----------


## despo

Ρωτα πρωτα και μετα θα μαθεις.

----------


## mastrokostas

Ρε παιδιά σας παρακαλώ !Είναι συζήτηση τώρα αυτή, αν είναι η δεν είναι έμπειρος ένας καπετάνιος .Απλά αυτοί πουν τον συμπαθούν θα λενε ότι είναι έμπειρος και κάποιοι άλλοι που μπορεί να μην τον πολυσυμπαθούν θα πουν ότι δεν είναι .
Το καλός ,κακός , έμπειρος ,άπειρος, σχετικός άσχετος, κτλ είναι μια έννοια υποκειμενική , και σηκώνει πολύ κουβέντα .

----------


## karavosali

Επειδή έχει τύχει ν' ακούσουμε πολλά από άτομα που έχουν κάνει μαζί  με τον συγκεκριμένο επίτρεψε μου να έχω μια άποψη πάρα πάνω.

----------


## karavosali

Παρακαλώ πατήστε ένα από τα εικονίδια γρήγορης απάντησης στα παραπάνω μηνύματα για να ενεργοποιήσετε τη λειτουργία γρήγορης απάντησης.

----------


## karavosali

"Πλοίαρχος" ο οποίος κατά τη διάρκεια της μανούβρας ρίχνει έναν κουβά υδρώτα και δεν ξέρει να φουντάρει  δεν αποτελεί παραδείγμα για κανέναν! .... Για να μην προχωρήσω σε ανατριχιαστηκές λεπτομέριες!!!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Επειδή έχει τύχει *ν' ακούσουμε* πολλά από άτομα που έχουν κάνει μαζί με τον συγκεκριμένο...


*'' Από όσα βλέπεις να πιστεύεις τα μισά, και από όσα ''ακούς'' τίποτα ''*. (Παλιά και σοφή παροιμία)  :Wink: 




> ...Για να μην προχωρήσω σε ανατριχιαστηκές λεπτομέριες!!!


*ΟΧΙ ΠΡΟΣ ΘΕΟΥ*, μην το κάνεις. Έχουμε ήδη καταλάβει......  :Wink: 
Εξάλλου αυτό το ''ανατριχιαστικές λεπτομέρειες'' μου φέρνει στο μυαλό τις πιό ...''ανατριχιαστικές στιγμές'' της Ελληνικής τηλεόρασης. :Sad: 

''Για όνομα... συμπεθέρα μου'', που θα έλεγε και ο Λαζόπουλος !!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Αλήθεια το λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου έχει προσκρουστήρες στα κρηπιδώματα και αν υπάρχου για τι πλοία είναι διαστασιολογημένοι ; Ή μήπως οι προσκρουστήρες είναι λάστιχα αυτοκινήτων;

----------

